# Sad Tale of One Jeff @ the Fork



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

mad: Had big hopes, loaded up to go catch some EYE, headed over and found the bait store is not open Tuesdays... bummer, no minnows. Well, still have plenty of vibees, so off I head to Morning Glory. Got to the ramp, started to unload, smelled gas. Popped the hood, fitting/fuel line was snapped and shooting gas! BUMMER!! Got hold of a buddy, said he could have his flat bed there in about 2 hours, so I drag the boat in and head to a point- found fish on the bottom w/ the vex, dropped vibees on there heads. 1 hour of fishing, had 6-7 followers, no fish. Prolly smelled gas on my baits Buddy got there to load me up, don't know how much this will cost!! No bait, no fish, and another bill at Christmas!! I WANT A REMATCH!! Probably Saturday!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

still beats working rematch tentativly scheduled for saturday!!!


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Bummer man. We'll have to hit it sometime.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Its a beeyach when you can see them follow the bait, not hit it.... a Vex is a wonderfull thing... I want some ice! Guess gas on the hands/bait makes a big difference. Oh well, truck will fixed Thurs., I'll be fishing Sat. 1 way or another! Ranger, it's been awhile, the bass are tough now, we can still go get MEAT W/O FEET! (EYE) Saturday looks good! WAVE, rematch!! (I am Kong, hear me roar!:B


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Has the lake came up any since they shut off the spillway!! Can you launch at Morning glory now with a regular rig???


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Tiny, it's still low. Cabin bay, unless you drag your' boat by hand like I do. Sunday a boat was put in w/ a Jeep, 1 guy and outboard tilted up, wasn't there to see him get it out. They are there and they are hungry!! I'll be back!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks I !!!! I will be back out just didnt want to have to use the cabin ramp if I didnt have too!!! They will start eating soon and I would sure like to be there!! Got 3 last time out. 18-19 in. long. Nice eaters!!!


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Couldn't you use north salem ramp?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Thought I read somewhere bout using wd-40 on your bait.. Lol. Must not have been in the mood. Better luck next time!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ranger175a said:


> Couldn't you use north salem ramp?


saltfork outdoors said no way, too low...cabin ramp for me even though its a long drive around to get there...last trip we never left the area at launch, fish were stacked 200 yards from the ramp!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got my bill on the truck, it was lower than i thought it would be! They brought a 3/4 ton w/ trailer, loaded the truck and my boat, took it back to coshocton, replaced the fuel pump and 1 gas line, $140.00!! I'm catching Saturday!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Good to hear the repair bill wasn't as bad as you thought. Hope you pound the heck out of them Saturday, the weather should be decent.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

REMATCH!! WAVE and I are heading down Sat. to get some revenge!! The eyes are hungry, anybody else going? We'll start in cabin bay, then prolly head toward the dam.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

No fishing this weekend,going after meat with feet. Hit Piedmont today,had to break through ice in the bay to get out. I have plenty of time to fish but only a few days to hunt so a hunting I will go.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

you wack n stack:! Rexo, and well get the toothed ones!!!:B nothing beats fresh backstraps and cold water eyes!! all rinsed down with a few cold ones while watching the Browns get win #6!!!


----------

